# Now I have as Many Long Guns as Handguns!



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I brought a third little gem home tonight. This one showed up in a used rack and I instantly fell in love. Got it in my head a few days ago that I couldn't live without it. Poor thing was just so pathetic sitting up there. Put me out a whole $40. LOL! I have named him Chewy because it appears someone chewed on his stock before letting him go. But when I'm done, he'll be the prettiest 22LR on the range!

Springfield/Savage 120A 22LR/L/S. I know nothing about this gun, but will know something by the end of the night.










I mean, geez, someone even spilled paint on him!










Needless to say, this is a project gun. First step is cleaning the every living daylights out of it. It doesn't look like anyone bothered cleaning it in about 20 years. Step two, sanding and refinishing. Step three, reblueing. Step four, a visit to the gunsmith to be declared safe or unsafe to shoot. Step five, shooting, if we are cleared. I've been wanting a fun little plinker and also a project gun, so when Chewy appeared one day I decided he was just perfect.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

looks like a really nice piece, especially for 40 bucks! I have been looking for a nice little .22 plinker myself.

Good luck with the project!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I would get the "safe/unsafe" thing done first tho.....might save you some wasted time and energy if it has a terminal problem.:mrgreen:


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*22*

that looks a lot like a rifle i had when i was a kid a long time ago. cant remember the make. have fun with it


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> I would get the "safe/unsafe" thing done first tho.....might save you some wasted time and energy if it has a terminal problem.:mrgreen:


Oh it doesn't matter if he can shoot or not. He's a work practice gun. If he can't shoot, he's something to admire. I was specifically looking for a junker rifle to practice refinishing and reblueing. If I can shoot it, that's an added plus. To be honest, from my inspection (which took several days because I just can't let things go) he seems fine. Bolt's a little stiff, but he's a mess, so I assume it may loosen up in time when the cleaning is done. But I expect the cleaning to take several days alone. The trigger is in great condition and it dry fires well. But my main objective is to practice refinishing because if I mess up, oh well, no big loss. It's a $40 rifle, I can get another one. LOL!


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

I had one of those for my first gun. Not proud to say it, but I sold it when I was little, not sure what for at the top of my head (Though i bet back then it seemed real important).


----------



## Captain (May 8, 2007)

Where did you pick it up ?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

A local shop in the used bin. Apparently the guy was selling some of his collection and this was part of it.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Looks like it will be a fun little plinker. Let us see some pics when you get done with the refinish.


----------



## BAC (May 25, 2007)

My dad picked up the exact same model about 10-ish years ago, $70 and it works plenty fine. The sights needed readjusting, but otherwise it's surprisingly accurate (no tack driver, but not far off).

Once we re-blue it, dad and I plan on building and fitting it with a suppressor (yes, we'll register it), at which point we'll name it "Sweetheart" (who doesn't love a silent gun?). Until then it's name is "Thing".


-B


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

BAC: Well, unfortunetly, Chewy is so bad off that I'm not sure it will function. The bolt is unnaturally tight and stiff, although when I cock it and dry fire it seems ok. But there is plenty of goo on this thing. I am expecting the cleaning alone to last around a week in intervals. 

hberttmank: Will do! I'm sure I'll be too proud to refrain. LOL!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

*Yuck!!!!!!!*

I began step one tonight. YUCK! I pushed a brush down the barrel and there was a black burst out of the muzzle! It's all sparkly in there now and the rifling appears to be in wonderful condition.

I am, however, very worried about the bolt. There was just crud caked onto it. And most of it was removed by a brass brush. But the bolt needs to be taken completely apart and cleaned a lot more completely. It is gritty, you can hear the grit inside. But I have no manual and can't seem to find instructions online. Anyone know where I can get instructions for taking that bolt apart?

So far, major improvement. It was tough moving the bolt before and now it is as smooth as ever. Not as nice as the bolt on mom's Winchester, but it is close. I think this thing may come around yet.  There is still a lot of cleaning to be done, but I spent an hour on it tonight before the fumes started getting to me.


----------

